

New jQuery Plugin - ImageSwitch, amazing effect with simple code - hieuuk
http://www.hieu.co.uk/blog/index.php/imageswitch/
jQuery plugin - ImageSwitch is an easy-to-use, simple and fast plug-in to create effect when you switch between images. Minimize the arguments you need to input and still give some beatiful effects.
======
kolya3
I recently went overboard with effects while learning jQuery. Suddenly things
that took days to write could now be implemented in minutes. Extensively using
my own product I realized just how annoying these effects become. Once the
novelty wears off you realize that usability suffers. The glitz cuts into the
users' productivity. I'm now going through my code and removing a lot of these
effects.

------
staunch
That is pretty slick. Now on to justifying its use in totally inappropriate
places!

------
Steve0
Is it just me or is this script quite resource intensive? Pulls processor load
to 95%, on my acer netbook with firefox.

~~~
old-gregg
Ever since I switched to laptops I found a new appreciation for efficient
programs. Flash-powered sites burn me (literally - try placing Macbook Pro on
your lap and spend 20 minutes on HotPads.com)

So... I don't buy "computing power is cheap" argument anymore. The power may
be cheap, but battery time (and my skin) are priceless.

------
schtono
Is it just me or is there nothing _really_ fancy about this script? Look at
the example page of <insert-your-fav-js-framework-here> and you'll be even
more surprised...?

------
ars
I wish they used a larger variety of images (not just different colors), so I
could see the blend properly.

But, very cool.

~~~
hieuuk
Yeah I should make different images. But check out the applications link in
the page. It will point you to list of examples of the plugin.

------
glompix
Can't the cycle plugin do this kind of stuff already?

------
knightinblue
another option - <http://buildinternet.com/live/boxes>

